# Kosher Cuban Restaurant



## battleangela (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi

I was trying to look in Miami for a kosher Cuban restaurant and could not find one  I am in south Miami, and was wondering if anyone has encountered one ?


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't think so. Miami has tons of kosher restaraunts but none are Cuban. Would have been nice. I think it is due to the fact that the main meat used in Cuban cuisine is "the other white meat" and there is really no substitude for it.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 17, 2008)

I have to agree with Charlie. Cuban diet is mostly pork, black beans and rice, and not as spicey as some other latin fare.​


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 17, 2008)

Ditto.

Although, there are some awesome cuban veggie dishes that are awesome.

But yes, as stated, very heavy on pork and even dairy. 
Now  want a proper Cuban Sammich...ahhhhhh, yum.


Here is an interesting link, might help you with some ideas as to what to go with, if you cooked for her(can be much more romantic then a restaurant).

Cooking kosher Cuban | www.somethingjewish.co.uk


----------



## battleangela (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link

I was looking into the Latino/kosher restaurants because I am musing with the idea of one. Brining a unique Hispanic twist to some classic kosher meal while providing excellent Hispanic dishes. Perhaps a tamale with a side of humus and Israeli salad, or Ropa Vieja  with some white rice and a fried Knish. What do you think of that ?


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds great to me, I'll be the first one in line when I am in Miami. It's not all that simple to open kosher restaraunt, and takes a lot of money and hard work. But hey, there are great Chinese kosher restaraunts in Miami.


----------

